# Maine **** Cross Needs A New Home!~Update~



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I was in a chat about pets and someone needs to give up their cat.

Bio:


> Maine **** cross, name is rufus, 1 year old, no med condiations but is neutered d up to date on all shotsanhe is very sweet and social although he plays rough and he loves dogs and out cat is bird friendly


 They are in New Mexico. Their email is: *Taken out for privacy*

Catlover!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I emailed the person to see if there were any updates. I don't know if this person was contacted yet or not so I emailed them. Any update I'll be sure to let everyone know. Hopefully they get back to me soon. :? 

Poor kitty. Hope Rufus gets a home soon if Rufus doesn't have one yet.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

They've decided to keep Rufus.  So, Rufus doesn't need a home anymore.


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

I've got 2 cats in my rescue that are likely purebred Maine **** & 1 that could almost pass for purebred. I'm near Toronto if anyone is interested!


----------

